
Ask HN: How did (technically) India block TikTok? - PodCurator
Was it just a request to stop distribution through the app store or was it something else?
======
wandering-nomad
TikTok has been taken off of both playstore and appstore. ISPs and telcos have
been asked to block traffic to these apps

~~~
totetsu
Is that a DNS level block then?

~~~
wandering-nomad
Yes correct. That's what it is

